# .leeres Resultset abfangen



## Stefan_Huber (27. Jun 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar möchte ich nach "Titeln" suchen und möchte mir dann dazu das jeweilige Datum ausgeben. Später soll das auch per Schleife und einem Vektor funktionieren. Das Problem ist, dass sobald der Titel nicht in der DB steht, ich eine Exception bekomme. 
Kann ich in dieser Methode prüfen, ob mein Resultset leer ist und dann z.B. generell als Datum "leer" o.ä. zurückgeben? Ich habe auch im hier im Forum gesucht, aber leider nichts entdeckt, mit dem ich es hätte lösen können.
Hier mein Code:


```
public String getZuBerechnendesTeil(String titel) throws SQLException {

if (stat55 == null) 
{
stat55 = DBConnection.connection.prepareStatement("SELECT datum FROM archiv WHERE titel = ?");
}
stat55.setString(1, titel);
ResultSet res = stat55.executeQuery();
res.next();
System.out.println(res.getString("datum "));
return res.getString("datum ");
}
```

Vielen Dank schonmal für Tipps.


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jun 2006)

```
ResultSet res = stat55.executeQuery(); 
String datum = null;
while (res.next()) {
  datum = res.getString("datum ");
}
return datum;
```


----------



## Stefan_Huber (27. Jun 2006)

ich dachte zwar, ich hätte es so versucht, aber scheinbar nicht, denn es funktioniert!    vielen dank!


----------

